# Photoshop vs Paint Shop



## aldvan (Oct 30, 2011)

I know that Adobe Photoshop is the standard software for Picture editing. By the way, I use since a long time Corel Paint Shop and I find it excellent, cheaper and with a simpler workspace. I tried many times Photoshop but I never found a task, among my needs, that Paint Shop can't perform.
I shoot only in RAW, then I process by Lightroom 3.5. Usually that's enough to get the final .jpg that I need.
But, if I have to make massive cloning, or removing disturbing objects, or masking specific areas, I use with great satisfaction Paint Shop, that now is at X4 release.
Am I the only one using Paint Shop?


----------



## briansquibb (Oct 30, 2011)

I have got X4 - but I dont use it very often at the moment


----------



## mreco99 (Nov 9, 2011)

I used to use Paint shop pro before getting PS, yes PSP is good but the major advantage with PS (apart from it is better software) is the shear number of online tutorials and help available with PS. For that alone it is worth it over PSP.


----------



## bycostello (Nov 9, 2011)

i usued to use paint shop too... but most training and available helps from peers is for photoshop so i changed.. not looked back to be fair...


----------

